# are micro atx/mid-size cases worth it?



## kane22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am looking for some advice on micro atx cases and/or mid-tower cases. After spending a little over a year with a Thermaltake Kandalf LCS I have ultimately decided that full size towers are not for me, primarily because I live in a small apartment and frankly the thing is too big/heavy. I have been a small bit of research on micro atx cases and mid tower cases and I believe that either size would work, but to be honest I am definitely a newb to pc modification and may not know what I am getting myself into. One case in particular has really caught my eye, NZXT's Black Rogue. Has anyone had any luck with micro atx and mid-size cases after owning a full size? Any downside's to owning one? any benefits? Also, any suggestions for a future case would be nice as well. Thank you all!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2009)

kane22 said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking for some advice on micro atx cases and/or mid-tower cases. After spending a little over a year with a Thermaltake Kandalf LCS I have ultimately decided that full size towers are not for me, primarily because I live in a small apartment and frankly the thing is too big/heavy. I have been a small bit of research on micro atx cases and mid tower cases and I believe that either size would work, but to be honest I am definitely a newb to pc modification and may not know what I am getting myself into. One case in particular has really caught my eye, NZXT's Black Rogue. Has anyone had any luck with micro atx and mid-size cases after owning a full size? Any downside's to owning one? any benefits? Also, any suggestions for a future case would be nice as well. Thank you all!




i came from many midtowers before i got to my TT Armor full their are benifites and problems the most imporant thing to remember is that it SERIOUSLY DEPENDS on what parts your running.

GOOD THINGS

MID TOWERS:
-Cheap
-Light
-Usually never need extender cables etc.
-Small
-Usually aluminium

FULL TOWERS:
-Space
-More ventalation
-More places to hide things
-More parts
-Modded more

BAD THINGS

MID TOWERS:
Depending on parts used graphics cards mobos coolers and other things will not fit in a mid tower or smaller without heavy modification or at all. They also do not bleed heat as well when using top of the line parts. they overheat and the amb temp in a midtower using todays parts will be hotter than a full tower holding the same parts.

FULL TOWER:
They are very heavy and often are kinda dangerous to carry around putting it down hard will shock the components more than a midtower which is lighter this could lead to cracks spills cosmetic damage just to name a few. theirs alos the big effect their huge alot wont fit under study desks or the weight will droop fold out lan tables etc. not to mention proce for a good full tower expect to spend money.



imo id keep the full i just couldnt do it anymore. i went through about 4 mid tower cases before i got my my TT the parts wouldnt fit stuff was over heating i couldnt fit anymore HDD's bigger psu's wouldnt fit because they were too long or wide. i mean its a trade off really it all depends on what you want to use and how u want to use it todays parts? hard time fitting them Folding 24.7? gonna overheat...but you dont have the space so a full tower might be bad....in all honesty we can give out opinions but this subject is a little hard because it really depends on personal taste plans for the future parts used now and how the system will be used later and now that decide in case buying...thats all i can say best of luck.

BTW welcome to TPU


----------



## kane22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow thanks for the information! I will keep all that in mind. I am currently trying to workout a new system, so once I get the specifications I will post the parts being used, etc., to give you a better idea. I have, however, decided to start folding for the tech power up team so I do need a case with decent cooling capabilities.. . Anyhow, thanks again!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2009)

i ran a matx gaming system for ages.

The only problems is space and cooling - you can make a beast in a matx case if you try, i had a Q6600 @ 3.5Ghz, 4GB 1066MHz ram and an 8800GTX in mine (with a 150GB raptor X) - thing was, it was so packed full of hardware that i couldnt fit a single piece of hardware extra if i needed to.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2009)

kane22 said:


> Wow thanks for the information! I will keep all that in mind. I am currently trying to workout a new system, so once I get the specifications I will post the parts being used, etc., to give you a better idea. I have, however, decided to start folding for the tech power up team so I do need a case with decent cooling capabilities.. . Anyhow, thanks again!



np man let us know we'll be here.


----------



## kane22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i ran a matx gaming system for ages.
> 
> The only problems is space and cooling - you can make a beast in a matx case if you try, i had a Q6600 @ 3.5Ghz, 4GB 1066MHz ram and an 8800GTX in mine (with a 150GB raptor X) - thing was, it was so packed full of hardware that i couldnt fit a single piece of hardware extra if i needed to.



I wish I could say that I have the same problem now! ha-ha My thermaltake case is practically empty. I bought it in hopes that I would have the extra funds to put into the system, but I ran out rather quickly after buying motherboard, cpu, etc., I do love the convenience of a full-size case, but it just seems rather ridiculous sitting here empty with all the potential it has. Although with 5 fans, a radiator, liquid cooling, and all that room my comp has never ran cooler ha-ha


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2009)

if you're making a small system, key is to get cooler hardware to begin with. For example, if you're going an intel build:

45nm dual core, such as E8500 (keep voltages low, you can OC fairly high even on stock volts)
4-8GB of low voltage ram (get ram that runs stock 1.8v, if its DDR2)
Decent motherboard known to not have overheating NB
Video card capable of passive cooling (EG, 9800GT w/ accelero S1  i'm not up to date on what ATI cards can do this)

All those parts can run passively on upgraded cooling, even with OC's - so all you need is 2 silent 120mm case fans and you're done. If you intend to fold or crunch, just slap a fan on the heatsinks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 16, 2009)

I prefer smaller machines. Since I moved to SSD's and don't use an optical drive I've been able to remove the drive bays from the case and have loads of space in a mid tower. Both cooling and space are solved that way.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i ran a matx gaming system for ages.
> 
> The only problems is space and cooling - you can make a beast in a matx case if you try, i had a Q6600 @ 3.5Ghz, 4GB 1066MHz ram and an 8800GTX in mine (with a 150GB raptor X) - thing was, it was so packed full of hardware that i couldnt fit a single piece of hardware extra if i needed to.



Check my specs, all in an MATX case, its not too cramped either considering i have 2xhdd's and a 4890 tucked in there, could possibly throw in another couple of drives and at a push another 4890, i think i would defo go full tower if i did that tho. atm its fine


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2009)

hmm, wasnt obvious it was a matx you should add that in somehow 

'Antec Mini P180 (mATX)' for example


----------



## kane22 (Jul 16, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Check my specs, all in an MATX case, its not too cramped either considering i have 2xhdd's and a 4890 tucked in there, could possibly throw in another couple of drives and at a push another 4890, i think i would defo go full tower if i did that tho. atm its fine



wow that is really impressive..congrats!


----------

